# recent sources for rtl8192?

## bastibasti

Hi,

I ordered some usb-wifi sticks. however I got send the wrong ones and iam now stuck with 2 rtl8192eu devices that I cannot get to work. 

Does anyone have a working source for them that compiles against a recent kernel? I really dont want to go back to 2.6  :Wink: 

----------

## DONAHUE

Try a rebuild of a kernel-4.2 with menuconfig including:

 *Quote:*   

> Networking support --->
> 
> -*- Wireless --->
> 
> --- Wireless
> ...

  nl80211 driver may work; if not use wext

----------

## bastibasti

stupid question maybe....

wext and staging are not available in my 4.2 config

do they depend on something?

----------

## DONAHUE

unfortunately I tracked off from rtl8192eu to  rtl8188eu, vagaries of the aging mind, and gave a bad answer.

Answer to location and dependency information is below; extracted from menuconfig by typing / and then entering wext or staging in the dialog box that appears. This action searches menuconfig and prints the help for matching entries.

 *Quote:*   

>  Symbol: STAGING [=y]
> 
> Type : boolean
> 
> Prompt: Staging drivers
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver compiles against kernel-3.18.16 but not kernel-4 and up. Whether it works I don't know no rtl8192eu chips here.

https://github.com/donahue95/rtl8192eu-linux-driver compiles against kernel-4 and up. whether it works I don't know no rtl8192eu chips here. I am not a kernel c coder but got the errors to go away.

I adapted a script I use  for rtl8812au chips. You can login as root and create  /root/rtl8192eu-script.sh containing  *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> if [ "$(id -u)" != "0" ]; then
> 
> 	echo "Please login as root, then try again" 1>&2
> ...

  then chmod 0755 /root/rtl8192eu-script.sh then cd /root then run ./rtl8192eu-script.sh then install the dongle and reboot

----------

## bastibasti

Thanks, I didnt find these before 

They seem to work. However the module has low features. Hostapd, airmon etc dont work - so I'll use these usb sticks for client mode only.

----------

## nondog

Does anyone know if the drivers specified by DONAHUE works with the 4.9 kernel under Gentoo? I'm fairly sure I tried this version and got compile errors. My last working kernel was 4.4 and the driver I was using with that compiled ok against the new kernel but I get no 'WiFi' button in Plasma-nm. Also iwconfig finds no wireless extensions. The interface shows up in ifconfig and I get messages (CTRL Alt F12) about the driver. The manufacturer is TP-Link and they are on my sh*t list now for their pathetic attempt at providing a Linux driver.

I would love to get the dongle working with my new kernel. Any help or guidance would be most appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## nondog

PS DONAHUE Are you suggesting WEXT can be used as an alternative for a working 8192eu? Please explain. Thanks.

----------

## DONAHUE

I routinely enable  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y
> 
> CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y
> 
> CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y
> ...

  in the kernel. I then try to use the nl80211 driver as my first choice but am not surprised if I have to revert to wext. I don't own a 8192eu so I can't answer "does it work" questions.

----------

## DONAHUE

I just reran the script I posted above and found I needed a change to get a successful run.

This machine lacked the rtlwifi directory needed to execute the line mkdir /lib64/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192eu.

I have edited the script above  to mkdir -p /lib64/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192eu to correct that problem.

The script now builds and installs the module for me without error. Does it work? I don't know.

----------

## nondog

Thanks DONAHUE. I'll give it a try sometime and post the results here.

----------

## raddaqii

Have exactly that problem; bought a recent TP-Link WN-WL821N USB thumbsized wifi stick which is rev. 5 and has 2357:0107 ids according to lsusb. TL;DR that TP-Link wifi stick sells for years now, and while the old (2013, 2014) models "just work" the 2017 revision 5 does not. 

Problem: rtl8192eu is not in the kernel; I tried 4.4.75 and 4.9.34 and can check related drivers rtl8192cu but no direct match.

This is dmesg output

```
[  107.855541] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[  107.971153] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=2357, idProduct=0107

[  107.971168] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  107.971195] usb 3-1: Product: 802.11n NIC 

[  107.971202] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Realtek 

[  107.971208] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

```

So after running DONAHUE's script I get this

```
[  898.764312] RTL871X: module init start

[  898.764318] RTL871X: rtl8192eu v4.3.1.1_11320.20140505

[  898.764367] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192eu

[  898.764369] RTL871X: module init ret=0

```

I inserted 8192eu into /etc/modules-load.d/rtl8192eu.conf, and it loads (verified by looking at lsmod output). But still no new interface appears, not after reboot and not without. 

Feel I'm stuck here. What can I try next? Other kernels?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

raddaqii,

Is the firmware loading?

Its in linux-firmware.

-- edit --

The section of the script that checks for the firmware is commented out.

----------

